# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Mounting Two 48" Shoplights Over A 55 Gallon Tank



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I got a good buy on two shop lights and want to mount them, or more accurately stand them over a 48" 55gal. tank. I will strap them together with a metal strap at each end. Then I will have one fixture with 4 tubes that will be 48" long by approx. 14" wide. I can't hang them so I need to mount them. Any suggestions? Do they make "legs" that can be attached to this contraption and then sit on the rim of the tank?
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I got a good buy on two shop lights and want to mount them, or more accurately stand them over a 48" 55gal. tank. I will strap them together with a metal strap at each end. Then I will have one fixture with 4 tubes that will be 48" long by approx. 14" wide. I can't hang them so I need to mount them. Any suggestions? Do they make "legs" that can be attached to this contraption and then sit on the rim of the tank?
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

If you check the DIY area I made a post "cheap & simple canopy" It originally was built to hold 2 shop lights. Hope that helps!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by walpurgis999:
> I hope you don't plan on growing plants. I also used to use shoplights, but since I found why they are cheap I stopped. I assumed that (lets assume your using T12s) if I used 4 T12 on a two shoplight, I had 160 watts over the tank. Right? Wrong! Shoplights underpower the lights, meaning they only put out 25-30 watts per tube. So you have around 100 watts over your 55g tank. Not enough to grow most plants. Look here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=194 and search the rest of the forum.
> You think your saving money, but in the long run if you get serious, youll have wasted some money.


walpurgis999, if you can't grow most plants with 2 shop lights over a 55 gallon you should look elsewhere for your problems!

Thousands of people use them, so why bother saying it's insufficient?

How do you think most tanks were light before PC's?

What do you think the WPG rule is based on?

Yes, they might not be as energy efficient but the do work fine!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It's not that all shop lights under drive the lamps. It's the POOR reflectors that you get with shop lights. I had two shop lights over my 55 gallon tank and ended up with more usable light when I put two 55 watt PC with great reflectors on the tank.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Ditto to last two replies.

Reflector is the key here.

NO T12 is not the greatest source of light in times we live now but you can make it to be very efficient.

I have 160watts w/reflector over 55G and I'm happy for now.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I never told him what he bought was ok, i only sent him to my post on DIY. I did, however mention to you that it can be done. I have successfully grown and maintained a heavily planted tank(66gallon), with 2 shop lights! Like i said before, if you had a problem growing plants, you should probably not have blamed it on the lights. If I, and many others can say they have done it, then obviously it can be done and done well.

Here's proof... any questions?
66 gallon









Sorry djlen for your post being ruined !

[This message was edited by ekim on Thu April 10 2003 at 01:23 PM.]


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

I never had a problem growing high-light carpet type plants with shop lights over my 55g. Now with PC they grow quicker!

Moe


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Shoplights are insufficient for planted tanks.


Shoplights method has been done by so many successfull people in the hobby. Everyone that is involved in planted tank hobby, where light is one of the top keys to be successfull, knows about this cheap alternative.



> quote:
> 
> Some reflective material--reflective mylar works the best.


In order of reflectivity, starting with the best:

- specular polished aluminum -- aluminum polished to a mirror finish

- "silvered" mylar

- flat white paint on a smooth surface

- aluminum foil

Join as at www.njas.net









[This message was edited by Dr.Jay on Sun April 13 2003 at 07:27 AM.]


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by walpurgis999:
> ... For instance, if I knew then that a Magnum 350 was a noisy air sucker then I would have bought an AC 500 right away....


You really DO have your problems. You think that a CO2-wasting HOB AC is better than a powerful canister. FYI, I have used a Magnum 350, 24/2080, with NO problems whatsoever. My AC150 is a pain in the ass. It overflowed one day, because it's designed like sh*t, and soaked the cabinet under the tank. So no doubt, other people are having different experiences than you. The guys trying to use shoplights may have some pointers too. Everyone agrees that the PC lights with deep, focused reflectors are best, but there is some room to maneuver in this hobby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

walpurgis999,

My Magnum 350 filter, although not the best biological filter, is one of my favorite filters for the $$$. The chamber is too small to fit much of media but its excellent when it comes to small particle filtration or even diatomic filtration. This filter is easily convertible to diatom filter just by introducing required powder.

I know Steve Hampton is using them on many of his tanks with much success.

Let me know if you need instruction how to convert it to diatomic filter (illustrations + text).

Join as at www.njas.net









[This message was edited by Dr.Jay on Sun April 13 2003 at 07:28 AM.]


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Honestly, W999, I'm not here to gain-say you. Like I said, we all agree that PC lights with deep, focused reflectors provide way more light to the plants than a shoplight, with its shallow floodlight reflector. 'Nuff said. What I am saying is that other people have different experiences than you, and these differences are real, not their imagination or exaggeration. Theire results, while different than your's are valid results. Is that scientific? Hell no! There are uncountable, uncontrolled variables between your shoplight ex[periences and the next guy's, and that's true for just about everything you can do in this hobby. So that means that, like it or not, your experience is not the gold standard of the aquarium hobby. Your advise is as wothwhile as anybody else's here, but not more so.

As a sidebar: The Magnum 350 bit is alsways one of my pet peeves, since my experience with this filter is perfect. I can't tell you why, since I've heard as much compalining as you, and maybe more because I always defend it. That doesn't mean other people are imagining their problems. I once remarked that I must have the only good one they ever made. The AC line of filters is generally good. I'm still searching for an HOB I like. But it is the only one that ever leaked, and I have been able to determine it is a design defect. They all have. And ironically, none of the competition, even the lowly Whisper, does have this leaking defect.


----------

